# Dishwasher installation - separate hole for dishwasher drain hose?



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

I drill a single hole low and bring water supply, drain and appliance cord thru a single hole. I create the high loop drain under the sink. I use a 1" 2 hole conduit clamp to secure the drain hose.

Sent from my Lenovo TB-X606F using Tapatalk


----------



## jplee3 (Jan 11, 2012)

rjniles said:


> I drill a single hole low and bring water supply, drain and appliance cord thru a single hole. I create the high loop drain under the sink. I use a 1" 2 hole conduit clamp to secure the drain hose.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo TB-X606F using Tapatalk


Thanks! I figured this would be the most straightforward way to do it versus drilling two holes. The only circle saw I have is 2-1/2" which I think should work. Any rule of thumb as to how far from the wall and how high up from the floor or bottom of the cabinet the hole should approximately be?


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

No rule of thumb that I've ever seen. If you want the guts to be relatively hidden behind all the junk under the sink, you put it as low as possible, of course.

Not sure that accordion drain tube meets code...


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

A lot of the new dishwashers already have looped the drain line high. Double check before install. No need to do it twice 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

BTW your drain is problematic. The left hand sink drain is draining water back into the disposer. The left hand tail piece should extend down to the level of the disposer outlet. Tie the sink and disposer together with a tubular drain tee with an internal baffle.


----------



## Zulu Kono (Nov 2, 2021)

Will this dishwasher be launched into orbit?
Also, the dishwasher probably has the drain already
"high-looped" on one of the sides under the insulation.


----------



## jplee3 (Jan 11, 2012)

rjniles said:


> BTW your drain is problematic. The left hand sink drain is draining water back into the disposer. The left hand tail piece should extend down to the level of the disposer outlet. Tie the sink and disposer together with a tubular drain tee with an internal baffle.
> View attachment 673801


Here is what it looks like behind the disposal - the long white pipe is actually 'dropped' down from the disposal so I don't think the other side of the sink is feeding anything back into it.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

Basically a 'close call".... if I wasn't having any problem with it...I'd live with it.


----------



## jplee3 (Jan 11, 2012)

No problems that I can tell. It kind of smells under the sink though... I put vinegar and bleach down the drain at separate times. The smell is only obvious when I open the cabinet door and am under there. We had a plumber recently install the faucet and he checked the p-trap and said it looked clean. This area was part of the area rebuilt where the rats infested had infested so maybe the smell is just lingering from that. I wouldn't think it should be persistent though.

Maybe it's the clean out on the other side.... I have a sewer jetter and pressure washer that I've been using to clear the yard drains so maybe I should do the kitchen clean out. The rooter guy who did the sewer line inspection said there was some grease buildup in the pipes there and was suggesting hydrojetting. Maybe that's where the smell is coming from?


----------



## jplee3 (Jan 11, 2012)

BayouRunner said:


> A lot of the new dishwashers already have looped the drain line high. Double check before install. No need to do it twice
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't think that's the case here. There's the condensate drain hose that's looped but the main drain hose that came with the dishwasher wasn't even connected - I have to do that myself:


----------



## jplee3 (Jan 11, 2012)

Here's the side of the dishwasher that has the drain hose:









The other hose to the left of the drain hose is the condensate hose. Anyway, the drain hose appears to be "looped" but it's not very high - it's maybe about a foot or so from near the base of the dishwasher. Is this sufficient enough of a loop?


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

No. The loop needs to go as high as possible, ideally up to the bottom of the countertop. I _think _the theory is, if the sink is filled with water (for whatever purpose) you don't want the water draining back into the d/w, which is what could happen if you pull the drain plug when the water level is above the loop.


----------



## jplee3 (Jan 11, 2012)

Thanks. I was able to get around to pushing it in but am not sure about the alignment of the dishwasher itself. There was a piece of wood trim where the gap on top is with the original dishwasher that we tossed... of course, I didn't think about keeping that piece and tossed it when we pulled the old one out 


























Thoughts?


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

How's the d/w fastened to the cabinets? Do you have a toe kick for it?


----------



## jplee3 (Jan 11, 2012)

huesmann said:


> How's the d/w fastened to the cabinets? Do you have a toe kick for it?


yes there is a toe-kick. The d/w has a couple options as far as being fastened - it can either be top-mounted or side-mounted. I'm not sure which way to go at this point but am leaning towards side-mounting due to the gap between the top of the dishwasher and counter.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

Does the tile go all the way under the DW?

Get a new trim board to fill in the top gap.


----------



## jplee3 (Jan 11, 2012)

rjniles said:


> Does the tile go all the way under the DW?
> 
> Get a new trim board to fill in the top gap.


No - they didn't install tile under the dishwasher in the original space. I have some pieces of wood from the shipping material that I could cut to size and fill that gap with but I'm not sure how far back I can reasonably get the dishwasher in terms of where the lip of the granite is - there's plywood sheeting under the granite but probably 2-3" or more from the lip/edge of the granite. I'll have to take a closer look.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Your granite is the thinner kind with a plywood substrate?


----------



## jplee3 (Jan 11, 2012)

huesmann said:


> Your granite is the thinner kind with a plywood substrate?


I guess so - the granite isn't laid directly on top of the cabinets or anything. I thought it was standard to have a sheet of plywood over the cabinet boxes before actually laying the granite, for extra support, etc?


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Nope, out here we have solid slabs, 1-1/4" thick. Some other places (like I guess where you are) they do 3/4" thick with plywood substrate.


----------



## jplee3 (Jan 11, 2012)

huesmann said:


> Nope, out here we have solid slabs, 1-1/4" thick. Some other places (like I guess where you are) they do 3/4" thick with plywood substrate.


Ah I see... interesting. My last place had the plywood as well. So is it better to top-mount if that's an option? Does it really matter?


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

No, I think top mount vs side mount is a personal preference. Top would be easy for you with the wood substrate, whereas a person with a solid counter would need to have previously set a mounting bracket between the cabinets before putting the counter on:








or try the stick-on brackets on the bottom of the slab:


----------



## jplee3 (Jan 11, 2012)

huesmann said:


> No, I think top mount vs side mount is a personal preference. Top would be easy for you with the wood substrate, whereas a person with a solid counter would need to have previously set a mounting bracket between the cabinets before putting the counter on:
> View attachment 674451
> 
> or try the stick-on brackets on the bottom of the slab:
> View attachment 674452


I'm really thinking about just securing via side mount at this point in time, to save the hassle of going out to buy more tile or pulling the dishwasher back out again and resetting the level. Right now it has just been sitting in its spot haha. At least it's not in the middle of the kitchen like when it was first delivered. I don't think I mentioned but somehow I scratched the top of the plastic front bezel probably when lifting the unit to adjust the feet. They're not that noticeable but the fact that I know they're there and I caused it is really bothering me


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

jplee3 said:


> I don't think I mentioned but somehow I scratched the top of the plastic front bezel probably when lifting the unit to adjust the feet.


This part?


----------



## jplee3 (Jan 11, 2012)

huesmann said:


> This part?


That's the one


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

If it bugs you too much, should be easy enough to replace. Pic of said scratch?


----------

